# So what.........It was Puerto Rico for christ sake



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

but enjoy it while it last. Argentina winning this thing again.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Argentina won in 2004 so give them respect. Respect to Argentina. They're a great basketball team. 

But we're coming. 

You think USA was pumped for Puerto Rico in an exhibition game? Imagine the kind of intensity we'll see when they match up against the team that put them out in 2004. Hope they're ready for a war.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Argentina won in 2004 so give them respect. Respect to Argentina. They're a great basketball team.
> 
> But we're coming.
> 
> You think USA was pumped for Puerto Rico in an exhibition game? Imagine the kind of intensity we'll see when they match up against the team that put them out in 2004. Hope they're ready for a war.


They played with intensity against Puerto Rico to make up for the *** whooping they received the last time they met in Athens (What was the score? something like 92-73 crushing :laugh While the latter didn't seem to play to their full strength. They let the American team have their way. Which is fine, but when the tournament begins, it isn't gonna be a walk in the park anymore. Be alert.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> So what.........It was Puerto Rico for christ sake


The US did exactly what they should do to a team like Puerto Rico-Destroyed them. Coach K has said that they want to dominate from start to finish and to not look at the scoreboard so they wont let down. A perfect example of that was in the 3rd quarter when Dwyane Wade would not allow Daniel Santiago a free dunk, eventhough the US was up by 33 at that point.

I think people are happy because this team looks much more focused and ready for the type of competition and the international style of basketball that they will be playing. This is a process for team USA and its good to see that they got off to a good start.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd put my money on USA steamrolling every team they play before I put money on Argentina steamrolling every team they play, like you seem to be implying they will with this thread.

Of course, common sense would tell us that nobody is going to steamroll anyone and it's going to be tough for whatever team does win.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> The US did exactly what they should do to a team like Puerto Rico-Destroyed them. Coach K has said that they want to dominate from start to finish and to not look at the scoreboard so they wont let down. A perfect example of that was in the 3rd quarter when Dwyane Wade would not allow Daniel Santiago a free dunk, eventhough the US was up by 33 at that point.
> 
> I think people are happy because this team looks much more focused and ready for the type of competition and the international style of basketball that they will be playing. This is a process for team USA and its good to see that they got off to a good start.


Totally understandable. An Exhibition game and people are so happy. Just show you how much the U.S.A team has fallen.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'd put my money on USA steamrolling every team they play before I put money on Argentina steamrolling every team they play, like you seem to be implying they will with this thread.
> 
> Of course, common sense would tell us that nobody is going to steamroll anyone and it's going to be tough for whatever team does win.


I couldn't edit my thread title. I meant, Puerto Rico who showed no hunger in winning that game and their coaching staff was unwilling to expose all their defensive stratagy/plan against the American. All that played a huge role in the outcome of the game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Argentina has a good team,but the only way we lose to anyone is if we fail to execute our offensive and defensive game plans.The offensive plan is pretty simple and direct.Get the rebound,outlet the ball and push it down their throats.Our advantage in transition is enormous and it would be idiotic for us not to get out and run at every oppurtunity when you have the players we're going to put on the court.

The defensive side of it has been the real problem with recent US teams.It's pretty much like the college game in that upsets are far more possible because the 3pt field goal is a far more important element of the game.If you don't do a good job of defending the 3 pointer it's a very easy shot for even average jumpshooters.At Duke Coach K has always placed a huge emphasis upon defending the 3pt field goal and his teams are usually among the best at this.If you take away the 3pointer from these international teams or at least make it difficult for them to get open looks you will render most of them completely incapable of beating this Team USA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> Totally understandable. An Exhibition game and people are so happy. Just show you how much the U.S.A team has fallen.


No, I'd just rather have the US team dominate an exhibition game then look mediocre like they did during the exhibition games prior to the olympics in 2004. 



> I couldn't edit my thread title. I meant, Puerto Rico who showed no hunger in winning that game and their coaching staff was unwilling to expose all their defensive stratagy/plan against the American. All that played a huge role in the outcome of the game.


Fine, had Puerto Rico showed "Hunger" they would have only lost by 30 instead of 45. 

Unless that Puerto Rican Coach is a cross between Pat Riley, Phil Jackson and Greg Popvich, I don't see what strategy he could implement that the US coaches would not be ready for and a strategy that would turn a 45 pt game into a close game.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Why don't we make a bet? If Argentina loses to the US, Air Fly has to stop posting on BBB.

Deal?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Why don't we make a bet? If Argentina loses to the US, Air Fly has to stop posting on BBB.
> 
> Deal?


lol.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> I couldn't edit my thread title. I meant, Puerto Rico who showed no hunger in winning that game and their coaching staff was unwilling to expose all their defensive stratagy/plan against the American. All that played a huge role in the outcome of the game.


hahahahahahaha, yeah the US won by what like 50 points almost? A zone would have shaved maybe 20 points off of that. Pureto Rico could have done all they wanted to but the US would have still won. I also highly doubt that by playing a zone defense Puerto Rico would have held the US to 66 points. What an absolute joke.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Why don't we make a bet? If Argentina loses to the US, Air Fly has to stop posting on BBB.
> 
> Deal?


U.S.A sucks. Deal?


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

**edited**

Deal?


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Even if they did play zone, it would not have stopped the fast break and the turnovers on the other side. The only player that seemed really confused against zone was Wade but he'll learn to play against it better soon enough.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Brazil just proved me right. And they're not even the strongest team Internationally.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> I'll let the mods edit your post out. If not, expect the same response.
> 
> Deal?


You've been acting like a jerk of late. How about you filter your thoughts before you put them in a post?

Seriously, I would never even have responded to this stupid thread if not for your insult. Now maybe you just meant the US basketball team sucks, if that's the case you should clarify that. If not, my post stands.



> Brazil just proved me right. And they're not even the strongest team Internationally.


And they played Argentina close, even though the Argentinians are gold medalists and Brazil 'isn't even the strongest team, internationally.' And Argentina beat Lithuania by one point. What does any of that prove? Wait until the games actually start to count.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

RomaVictor said:


> You've been acting like a jerk of late. How about you filter your thoughts before you put them in a post?
> 
> Seriously, I would never even have responded to this stupid thread if not for your insult. Now maybe you just meant the US basketball team sucks, if that's the case you should clarify that. If not, my post stands.


What are we discussing in this particular forum? I was mainly speaking of the U.S.A team, if i was to diss the U.S nation i would do it in the politics forum not here.

Talk about jerk and putting thoughts in a post, what have you done in this thread, "**** you"? Yeah, thats right.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Brazil just proved me right. And they're not even the strongest team Internationally.


But USA won with an injured Carmelo.

Quick question to anyone: is France and Argentina in the same group? Because my predictions before this started was...

Gold: USA
Silver: Argentina
Bronze: France


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

#1. These are only "friendly" games. They don't really count for anything longterm.

#2. It'd be pretty stupid for any team to show everything they have in terms of offensive schemes, defensive set-ups and the like. Tho it's already pretty clear that USA is very subsetible(sp) to a zone defense. Watch the first 15 minutes of the US game(before the subs come in). At that point Puerto Rico is playing them at full strength. After that it's merely an after thought and any wise coach with an understanding of the mental aspect of the game would have done the same. Throw a smoke screen and let the US team think they're really superior, when they aren't. Same thing happen prior to the Olympics.

#3. Respect for Brazil Yes, they're a second tier team, which isn't a bad thing considering basketball isn't that big of a sport there.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

RomaVictor said:


> You've been acting like a jerk of late. How about you filter your thoughts before you put them in a post?
> 
> Seriously, I would never even have responded to this stupid thread if not for your insult. Now maybe you just meant the US basketball team sucks, if that's the case you should clarify that. If not, my post stands.
> 
> ...


You just proved my point. Read my posts in this very thread. I said when the tournament begins, the U.S will not have it easy. People were hyped up after the Puerto Rico game hence i made this thread. I also predicted that Argentina will win this cup. I'm sorry, i'm a foreigner and i do not like the US team one bit. I will not be forced to like them either.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Also, did Tiago Splitter make the Brazil team? I've wanted to see him play but he keeps pulling his name from every draft in the past two or three years.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> #1. These are only "friendly" games. They don't really count for anything longterm.
> 
> #2. It'd be pretty stupid for any team to show everything they have in terms of offensive schemes, defensive set-ups and the like. Tho it's already pretty clear that USA is very subsetible(sp) to a zone defense. Watch the first 15 minutes of the US game(before the subs come in). At that point Puerto Rico is playing them at full strength. After that it's merely an after thought and any wise coach with an understanding of the mental aspect of the game would have done the same. Throw a smoke screen and let the US team think they're really superior, when they aren't. Same thing happen prior to the Olympics.
> 
> #3. Respect for Brazil Yes, they're a second tier team, which isn't a bad thing considering basketball isn't that big of a sport there.


Very good post. All this games are just friendly and we all know what happened in the last olympic when it actually counted? These friendly games have just exposed the team. They can't shoot, only 2-3 players are reliable. They rely on full/half court press, getting steals and easy points off fastbreaks. Their half court game is disappointing. Their post game? well there is none to talk about.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Very good post. All this games are just friendly and we all know what happened in the last olympic when it actually counted? These friendly games have just exposed the team. They can't shoot, only 2-3 players are reliable. They rely on full/half court press, getting steals and easy points off fastbreaks. Their half court game is disappointing. *Their post game? well there is none to talk about*.


Outside of Howard and Brand, I agree. Bosh has been a huge let down thus far.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

jake did u watch the game?


----------



## BucketDawg (Jun 30, 2006)

Everybody needs to quit the bickering. Funny that nobody has commented on how this is the same Brazilian team that nearly defeated Argentina last week as well, but once they come close to defeating us with our best international player being injured then the haters just smell the blood and can't wait to pounce. Seriously, we need to get a grip, I predicted that even before any scrimmages at all took place that Brazil would be the number one sleeper in the tourney. They have size, speed, and athleticism, they are a good team. And I am glad that this game was as close as it was, it lets the players know they have to work harder, and it shows the coaches what they need to teach better and plan for. This doesn't surprise me, Brazil has always found a way to give us fits. Air Fly should worry about his boys from Argentina beating Spain for once before he worries about the US, thanks.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> U.S.A sucks. Deal?


If we suck so much why won't you agree to the bet? Scared?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brazil is underrated.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> If we suck so much why won't you agree to the bet? Scared?


No, I like posting here. And i don't like betting over things like that.


----------



## joSeaN (Nov 17, 2004)

I will take his place on the bet... if USA wins I will never post again, if *Puerto Rico* wins, you will never post in bbb.net again


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Also, did Tiago Splitter make the Brazil team? I've wanted to see him play but he keeps pulling his name from every draft in the past two or three years.


Yes, Splitter played.


TOT-FG 3-PT REBOUNDS
## Player FG FGA FG FGA FT FTA OF DE TOT PF TP A TO BLK S MIN
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

15 Tiago Splitter...... f 1 5 0 0 5 6 1 6 7 6 7 1 3 0 0 28


http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_box3.html


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Splitter god madly owned by Brand in the last two minutes.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> If we suck so much why won't you agree to the bet? Scared?


What? You are one lucky dude i didn't accept your weak bet.

To answer my own thread, Yes, I told you so. It wasn't Argentina but it wasn't another Puerto Rican team either..It was Greece, a very strong team.


----------

